# Is the 5 hour block the new norm?



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Vegas here . Last couple of days only 5 hr blocks here . My car was max out yesterday with very little wiggle room. Talk to one on the vests and was told they are trying just 5 hr blocks and seeing if it works out better getting flexers in and out of warehouse faster. So the good is if your out already might as well make $90 opposed to $72 ( Finished by block in 3 1/2 hrs yesterday. The bad is because of the 5 hr block means 20% less blocks offered . And yes I'm feeling the effects already not working today. The race to the bottom is on!


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah I talked to one of the computer people on Sunday and they said they're trying something new out. Hopefully they go back to 4 hours bc I wasn't able to get a block today either and I'd honestly rather just do a 4 hr than a 5 hr. It's easier to find stuff in your car and you get done way earlier. Also, less chance of getting an apt complex now that people are allowed to put in the notes not to leave package unattended.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't worry in 3-6 months someone else will come in and decide that 3 hour blocks are the hot thing. Doesn't matter if one works better then the other. Each manager comes in and changes stuff, proclaims themself smarter then everyone and gets promoted. Rinse and repeat.

Welcome to megacorps, governments, or anything with too much money, where patting ones self on the back trumps efficiency.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They tried that here, discontinued it cause people were lying about the size of there vehicle. They went to a 4.5 hr, apparently that didn't work either. Haven't seen either one in months.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

3 or 4 hour blocks is my preference.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

3-4hrs


----------

